# Horse Van vs. Trailer



## Joppatrailrider (Apr 12, 2012)

Personally I love the idea of a horse van!! And if you are going on long trips, the van looks much more comfortable! If I could I would get a horse van over a trailer, also doesn't seem like you would have a problem loading a horse in something like that, I know my mare would not have ANY problems loading in a horse van!!! Definelty wish I could get one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

can you drive a 450 legally without a CDL ? I dont think you can.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I love my lorry, Would never go back to a trailer

My lorry:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> can you drive a 450 legally without a CDL ? I dont think you can.


Quick google shows that if a vehicle is used for commercial reasons and GVWR (vehicle only) rating is >10,000 then a CDL is required. Looks like commercial is the key here, just don't charge to haul anyones horse around and you are fine even if GVWR is over 10,000.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> can you drive a 450 legally without a CDL ?


As Darrin pointed out, yes you can.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

The vans do have their upsides, but they also have their downsides.


Unlike pickups, it is very, very rare to find a van with two rows of seats. That means a cramped, cramped cab with more than two people and little space to store stuff from the trip.
When you do get to your destination, you have to drive the whole van around if you need transport to stores, hotels, etc. With a pickup, you leave the trailer off making the driving much easier.
If you know that you will be driving solo most of the time, 1. will not be an issue. Only you can decide if #2 is going to be a hassle.


Why would your non-horsie friends offer an opinion on something they know little to nothing about?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Darrin said:


> Quick google shows that if a vehicle is used for commercial reasons and GVWR (vehicle only) rating is >10,000 then a CDL is required. Looks like commercial is the key here, just don't charge to haul anyones horse around and you are fine even if GVWR is over 10,000.


The weight restriction is over 26,001# you need a CDL. A van is going to weigh well over 10,000#.

The only problem I see with the van is you still need a truck with horses . You will be paying for tags, insurance and maintenance on two vehicles which will make your operating costs higher.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> The weight restriction is over 26,001# you need a CDL. A van is going to weigh well over 10,000#.
> 
> The only problem I see with the van is you still need a truck with horses . You will be paying for tags, insurance and maintenance on two vehicles which will make your operating costs higher.


When I googled it, tow rig + trailer of >26,000 GVWR requires a CDL when transporting for commercial use.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Horse van, without a second of hesitation. 

If you can afford to own a second vehicle that is only going to be used when you're travelling your horses then absolutely go for it. 

Lovely driving high up position, no need to hitch up, easier to manouvre (yes, I know there are some people who are soooo good at reversing trailers, but really if you have the choice not to!), you can keep your horsey stuff in the van and don't need to move it in and out of your truck. Oh, I could go on. But if you have a real choice - get the van!!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, I really want a horse van. No hooking up the trailer, no backing up a trailer. Sure you have an extra vehicle to register and insure, but you have to register a trailer too! Sure it's an extra vehicle to maintain, but you have to maintain a trailer too! I just think one with living quarters would be amazing. They're just not very common in the US. :-(


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

So the dealer selling the horse van let me borrow it over the weekend to see how much horse liked it. I loved it, my horse and even the baby loaded fine. The problem is that the the van was built with arabs and QH in mind and not large warmbloods. Ift we a couple inches wider a foot taller, and maybe two feet longer, I would have put in an offer as soon as I returned it. Alas, "Captain Big ***" true to form fit fine, except for her butt. (Seriously shes like driving a Cadillac with a trailer. )

So alas, no horse van for me. Back to searching for trailers!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe your decision has just been made for you. =/
I really like have a separate trailer. I can get lots of supplies, etc. with my truck AND I have more than one trailer and more than one trailer uses. Just this last week DH bought and picked up filing cabinets and a safe from a sewing store that was moving and told to see them off. We got an (easily) $2K solid steel, ~50yo, 3' high safe for $50, and five 2-drawer filing cabinets for $5/each. I used a very small, ramped trailer to move all of this. The safe weighed over 300 lbs, and we couldn't have lifted it.
I'm on my 2nd horse trailer now, and DH and I would like to just buy a 2nd, 2-horse aluminum, for other uses. My current trailer is going on 12yo, is steel (bc a tiny car driven by a bozo into the back of us will crumple on the back of my trailer, and my 4th horse might just survive such a crash), and is a 4-horse slant, with a small, overhang which has a mattress to sleep on and 4 hooks and room to change, and 1/2 of the back is a 4 saddle-stand tackroom. IF I ever show, this would be a good one to take bc I could sleep/stay in it, along with any horse(s) I take to show.
The first trailer was also steel, and was a 4-horse stock trailer, bumper hitch. It was a B..um, "female dog" to hitch up, constantly getting out to look and inching back and forth. I LOVE my gooseneck hitch. I use my rear-view mirror and back until I see the gooseneck dead center in the mirror, then I turn and line up with the ribs of the truck bed. I can get it backed up, chains hooked, electrical plugged in, and emergency stop hooked on in 10 minutes flat.
If you do this route REMEMBER, you must be careful making turns with a gooseneck IF you have a short bed truck.
Good luck on whatever you do. =D


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

dont give up on the vans.
I've had 2 18hh Warmbloods in mine and they fit quite happily.
When i just take Reeco out the poor pony looks dwarfed!


----------

